# Fructose Malab. confusion



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,I was once in these forums years ago(5 years)telling my story of chronic diarrhea and uncontrollable behavior. I had no idea what was causing my symptoms, and then I went on a slight diet restriction, while in college--believe me it was the best thing I have ever did. Now, with an extreme elimination of fructose I am diarrhea free, but I have acute fatigue, mental fog, and severe depression instead. Tis funny because when I was younger I struggled with stomach problems; now, I struggle with fatigue. I just can't win this battle. *throws hands up* Anyways, I am wondering if anyone else out there is having similar symptoms as me and what their thoughts are on them. If anyone on here has fructose Malabsorption, I would love to talk about the symptoms, recipes, and personal struggles.Thanks,Shyanna


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi there; I was just listening to this Podcast:http://chriskresser.com 'Burning questions about digestion"and there was a segment at the end about carbohydrate intolerance which sounds a bit like what you are experiencing.I am on the FODMAP diet and it has brought some improvement for me, so sugar malabsorption is an issue. I also struggle with extreme fatigue, depression and brain fog, so I can relate.


----------



## healthuser (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello,I understand what you're going through as I have the same or similar problems. I have food intolerance's to sugar, wheat/gluten, dairy, and probably yeast - these allergies cause me severe bloating and fatigue. I have no energy to work and I sleep most of the day. I find that most cooked food makes bloat badly, so I mainly have salads (raw foods) and juices. I have just started this diet recently so it's early days, but the signs are promising. Meditation and a natural product for immune system and allergies have made my fatigue and allergies not as bad as they once were. Brain fog, concentration, and fatigue is (slowly) improving. Once in a blue moon I have a good day. I have just started vitamin B12 shots, so in the coming weeks my energy will increase.







Let me know if you need anymore information about what I'm doing to get myself healthy.Wishing you good health,Gordon


----------



## Blanca (Dec 4, 2011)

shyanna von banana said:


> I have acute fatigue, mental fog, and severe depression instead.


Have you had your iron levels checked lately? Those are also symptoms of anemia. I found that years of acid-reflux medicine plus dietary intolerances meant I wasn't absorbing nutrients like iron.Of course now I have to deal with pacing out my iron supplements so as to not upset my stomach! So it is very slow bringing it back up. But at least I know what the fog is about. I've been skirting around the edges of the FODMAP diet and feeling somewhat better so going to start with a dietician in January and do it right.


----------



## kettler (May 17, 2011)

I think these symptoms are caused by Lipopolysaccharides (LPS) from intestinal bacteria fermenting starch and other carbs.Check out the research at http://microbialinfluence.com/


----------

